# finaly broke the ice>>Pompano 4-10-11



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

The first one out of six all decent sized.Sure was a nice day on the P-cola Pier only got one pic before my camera died.They are finaly showing up in some good schools..:thumbsup:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice......what kind of bait was you using? Shrimp or jig


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

All on jigs (pink) i did see one guy manage about three on sand fleas but on the pier i always use just jigs too many people to bottom fish..:thumbsup:


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Jig weight? I always had a hard time picking the right size..... Thanks...


----------

